# Stop and Go!



## Guest (28. Mrz 2007)

Hallo. Habe das Forum hier durch meinen Onkel G. Oogle gefunden.

Hier die Frage: Wie kann man ein Stop and Go machen?

Damit meine ich, dass das Script auf einer HTML Seite z.B. als 1. ausgibt: Bitte warten. Als 2. soll er nach 2-3 Sekunden ausgeben: Ihr Vorgang wird bearbeitet. Und als 3. soll er wieder nach 2-3 Sekunden mit dem Aufbau der Seite fortfahren.

Ist das machbar? Wenn ja, wie? Code bitte.

MfG


----------



## Jango (28. Mrz 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist das machbar?...



Ja



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ja, wie?...



Mit JavaScript



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Code bitte. ...



Nein, auf Befehle reagiert man hier sehr empfindlich.


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2007)

Was sollen das heißen? Habe freundlich gefragt, ob mir jemand den Code programmieren würde.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2007)

"Code bitte." ist keine Frage. Auf Kommando schreibt hier niemand irgendwem ne fertige Lösung. Das Motto lautet "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe" und auf JavaScript liegt hier nicht der Fokus.

Vielleicht fragst du nochmal deinen Onkel.


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. mal war das 2. auf den Code bezogen
und 2. mal würde ich jetz schon drum bitten, dass mir ein Beispiel gegeben wird, sonst such ich mir ein anderes Forum!


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2007)

Hat mal jemand ein Taschentuch?


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Code bitte." ist keine Frage. Auf Kommando schreibt hier niemand irgendwem ne fertige Lösung. Das Motto lautet "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe" und auf JavaScript liegt hier nicht der Fokus.
> 
> Vielleicht fragst du nochmal deinen Onkel.



und 3. ist das ja wohl ne Frechheit, JavaScript-Noobs sowas an den Kopp zu schmeißen!


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mrz 2007)

Das ist ein *Java* Forum und kein *JavaScript* Forum, was hast du also erwartet?


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2007)

ach ja? Für verwirrte -> JavaScript fragen

was is das dann bitte?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mrz 2007)

Ein Forum für Verirrte die darauf hoffen können das hier jemand vorbeistolpert der zufällig Javascript kann.
Aber, guess what, ich stelle auch keine Java Fragen in einem C Forum, daher stehen im Header dieses Subforums auch Links zu Seiten die JavaScript zum Thema haben.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und 3. ist das ja wohl ne Frechheit, JavaScript-Noobs sowas an den Kopp zu schmeißen!



Ja, ich bin schon ein kleiner Frechdachs!  :bae:


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Mrz 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sonst such ich mir ein anderes Forum!



 :shock: Gast hat doch nicht etwa seine Drohung wahrgemacht?  :shock: 

Tja, da müssen wir jetzt wohl oder übel durch.


----------



## Stream (17. Apr 2007)

Am besten du verdeckst deine Saite mit einer Tabelle und wenn das Laden fertig ist machst du sie weg.


----------



## merlin2 (4. Mai 2007)

Seine Saite?  ???:L


----------

